# Horror Portrait Video



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's the video....finally! How to's are linked here http://halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/68036-horror-portrait-tutorial-part-one.html and http://halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/68038-horror-portrait-tutorial-part-two.html

Horror portrait :: Horport.flv video by Lauriebeast - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid133.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid133.photobucket.com/albums/q77/Lauriebeast/Horror%20portrait/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@q77/Lauriebeast/Horror%20portrait/Horport


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow. That really is amazing work Lauriebeast.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Lauriebeast, I have been really looking forward to seeing this video of your Horror Portrait! I love it! The detail just amazes me; I love the movement of his eyes, his nose hair (lol), his crepey neck, the creepy dead looking hands.  It looks great, you are very talented!*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty cool, dudette!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it. But then I love everything you do.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice, Lauriebeast!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

fantastic piece of work there LB! Really creepy and yet somehow fun.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Omg I Love That


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful work, he belongs on a museum wall!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Yet another masterpiece from the Sculptress of Scare. You continue to amaze me Laurie.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Your work gets more impressive with each new creation! Amazing job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I first saw this in your pics, it was cool then..
Even better now 
That's a permanent pic for sure..all year round


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, and Lilly, he has a permanent spot hanging in my studio


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I hesitate to use the word beautiful... wait...no I don't! B E A utiful!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That is totally amazing!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Absolutely amazing...... your attention to detail is just magnificent. They eye movement is super!


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Totally love this! It's the details that REALLY make it something great - the nose hair and subtle eye movement. Too bad the eye-movement site is still down (5/8), but you mentioned you'd put it in your how-to. Kudos!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is great Lauriebeast! I am in awe of your talent. Those fingernails are so creepy!:devil:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LB, WOW!! You did such an excellent job. Im so impressed. I love the fact that the eyes move in 2 directions. Extremely creepy.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. I've finally posted the links to the how-to's at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Laurie you are a master....we all learn from people like you...Thanks for showing us.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great eye movement! Great sculpt too. You won't find that in WalMart!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't believe he moves too. So when will we see one of your full-size creations with some mechanical features? Or have I missed that evolutionary leap in your work already? Hopefully, it's only a matter of time.


----------

